# Damokles gelöscht?



## Cristhecrusader (7. Mai 2009)

Wenn man einen Thread von Damokles anguckt, sieht man ihn als Gast was ja wohl bedeutet das er nicht mehr existiert(sein Account)
Er hatte zwar angekündigt seinen WoW Acc einzufrieren aber wieso löscht er seinen Buffed Acc? :O

Edit: 
"Meine Tante Edith meint dazu:
Herzlich Willkommen im April des Jahres 2009!
Ich hoffe ihr seid nicht zu enttäuscht, dass der Damo weiter WoW zockt!

April, April !"

Hat doch net aufgehört? Oo aber Buffedaccount gelöscht?


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Mai 2009)

er hat ihn nicht gelöscht, er hat ihn löschen lassen. selbst löschen geht nicht.
da er kein offizielles statement abgegeben hat vermute ich zudem, dass er nicht will/wollte, dass wir seine beweggründe wissen.
ich denke mal, ausser damokles wird dir keiner sagen können, warum er seinen acc hat löschen lassen (die mods oder admins werdens wohl auch nicht sagen)
und da er hier eifnach so weg ist, wird das wohl ein rätsel bleiben.


----------



## Lefrondon (7. Mai 2009)

Würde hier auch gerne mal nen Grünen sehen, da kursieren ja schon die verrücktesten Gerüchte....

@Grüne Brille: Naja, man kann ja auch gebannt werden...


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Mai 2009)

Lefrondon schrieb:


> @Grüne Brille: Naja, man kann ja auch gebannt werden...


dann hast du aber den status "gebannt" 
und bei dem was damokles z.t. geschrieben hat, würde kein mod ihn löschen, sondern höchstens eine zeitsperre geben oder eben bannen.


----------



## kingbmc (7. Mai 2009)

ich hab den thread grad gelesen und hab keine ahnung worum es geht und es würd mich interessieren worum es geht^^
wäre jemand so nett mir die Situation zu erklären?

danke


----------



## Cristhecrusader (7. Mai 2009)

Damokles ist/war der einzig gute Erfahrungberichte Schreiber


----------



## kingbmc (7. Mai 2009)

kk danke für die fixe antwort^^


----------



## SueySite (7. Mai 2009)

In einem seiner letzten Postings sprach er davon, dass er sich von WoW verabschiedet. Vermutlich einer der Wenigen, die sowas auch gerne Konsequent durchzieht ^^


----------



## imbaaapala (7. Mai 2009)

Ich werde seine berichte und sein anzeigebild vermissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cristhecrusader (7. Mai 2009)

imbaaapala schrieb:


> Ich werde seine berichte und sein anzeigebild vermissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die Hyperaktiven rumhüpfenden Kinder^^


----------



## The Future (7. Mai 2009)

Naja so weit ich weiss hat er sich aufgrund von einem netten herren der sich mit ihm freundlich unterhalten hatte löschen lassen da die moderatoren Damokles verwarnten obwohl der freundliche herr drann schuld hatte.


----------



## Magician.^ (7. Mai 2009)

Ich mochte seine Berichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und sein Avatar !


----------



## chopi (7. Mai 2009)

Tja,das waren schöne 9 Berichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ciao Damokles,oller Grieche.


----------



## The Future (7. Mai 2009)

ja schade um ihn aber wie gesagt war ein Foren Troll der ihn vergrault hatt.


wenn man bei Bier und Nomine08 alle Buchstaben austauscht dann kommt Nomine08 raus.


ist mir spontan eingefallen ich weiss auch nicht wie ich drauf komme wo es doch um Foren Troll und Damokles geht sachen mit Biere und anderes zu vergleichen.


----------



## Midnighttalker (7. Mai 2009)

Schade, dann wird es wohl nix neues von ihm zu lesen geben, fand seine Berichte immer sehr unterhaltsam


----------



## Cristhecrusader (7. Mai 2009)

The schrieb:


> ja schade um ihn aber wie gesagt war ein Foren Troll der ihn vergrault hatt.
> 
> 
> wenn man bei Bier und Nomine08 alle Buchstaben austauscht dann kommt Nomine08 raus.
> ...


Danke für den Hinweis der wird geflamed!!!


----------



## Anni®! (7. Mai 2009)

Bald kommt sicher Erfahrungsbericht 10. Inhalt: 
Wie es dazu kam das ich WoW und Buffed Acc gelöscht/eingefroren hab.


----------



## Grushdak (7. Mai 2009)

Daß er ganz gelöscht wurde, glaube ich nicht mal, da sein Profil noch existiert - wennauch nur mit 0 Posts
Imo lediglich in den Posts wird er als Gast beziffert.

Sry, aber irgendwie bekomme ich daß Gefühl nicht los, 
daß er mit der nun gesperrten Webseite doch selber etwas zu tun hat -
wo jemand seine Berichte kopiert haben soll.

Diente es nur einem außergewöhnlichen Abgang? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Liest er immer noch hier mit?
Ämusiert er sich gerade über meine und unser aller Spekulierungen ?

^^

Fragen über Fragen ...


----------



## J3st3r (7. Mai 2009)

Anni®! schrieb:


> Bald kommt sicher Erfahrungsbericht 10. Inhalt:
> Wie es dazu kam das ich WoW und Buffed Acc gelöscht/eingefroren hab.



... den er dann hier im forum posten wird -.-


----------



## Cristhecrusader (7. Mai 2009)

"Geburt: 8 Jan 1995"
Von so einem Forentroll lässt er sich unterkriegen? Oo


----------



## Ahramanyu (7. Mai 2009)

Spekuliert, wenn ihr es für nötig haltet. Aber bitte eröffnet keine weiteren Themen hierzu. Damokles Account wurde in seinem eigenen Interesse gelöscht.

~closed


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (9. Mai 2009)

Hi,

um mal den Leuten, denen die Erfahrungsberichte von Damokles und seine Art zu schreiben gefiehlen, ein Thema zu bieten und mal eine ehrliche Antwort möglich zu machen, denke ich mal sollte hier kein Mod einfach den Usern den Mund verbieten!
Und einige Mods machten das zum Thema um ihn zu massregeln:



> Wir hatten hier in Deutschland schon einmal jemanden, einen Deutschen mit Migrationshintergrund, der wollte auch gern nicht den "Mist" lesen müssen,
> den Andere verfasst haben. Drum ließ er kurzerhand diese unerwünschte Lektüre am 10. Mai 1933 verbrennen.
> Um es kurz zu machen...
> Er hatte wenig Erfolg mit dieser Aktion. Und wir brauchen nicht noch so Einen, der Texte von Anderen welche seine "Interessen nicht vertreten" nicht haben möchte!
> ...



Das war Witz und Sarkasmus pur, das war lediglich eine Antwort auf eine Provokation und SPASS! Wie kann man nur so kleinkariert sein um das nicht zu verstehen? Selbst im TV kommen "schlimmere Sprüche" und das sogar zur Sendezeit der Hauptnutzer von Buffed.de.... ca. 18- 19 Uhr! Nach dem Sandmann ist eh Ruhe im virtuellen Puff! ....einzig "Schnatterinchen" könnte mich noch, auf ihre Art, animieren...

Dem 13jährigem Ar***loch... der nichts zur Diskussion beibrachte, ausser Stänkern und dämliche Sprüche... den habt ihr schön in Ruhe gelassen... 
Vielen Dank [entfernt], dich soll der Blitz beim Scheissen treffen!


----------



## Lillyan (9. Mai 2009)

Ich öffne den Thread wieder, wenn du mit per PN schreibst welchen Sinn er haben soll. Solltest du nur einen User öffentlich an den Pranger stellen wollen, so tut es mir Leid. Das ist bei Buffed.de untersagt.


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (9. Mai 2009)

Hi,

um mal den Leuten, denen die Erfahrungsberichte von Damokles und seine Art zu schreiben gefiehlen, ein Thema zu bieten und mal eine ehrliche Antwort möglich zu machen, denke ich mal sollte hier kein Mod einfach den Usern den Mund verbieten!
Und einige Mods machten das zum Thema um ihn zu massregeln:



> Wir hatten hier in Deutschland schon einmal jemanden, einen Deutschen mit Migrationshintergrund, der wollte auch gern nicht den "Mist" lesen müssen,
> den Andere verfasst haben. Drum ließ er kurzerhand diese unerwünschte Lektüre am 10. Mai 1933 verbrennen.
> Um es kurz zu machen...
> Er hatte wenig Erfolg mit dieser Aktion. Und wir brauchen nicht noch so Einen, der Texte von Anderen welche seine "Interessen nicht vertreten" nicht haben möchte!
> ...



Das war Witz und Sarkasmus pur, das war lediglich eine Antwort auf eine Provokation und SPASS! Wie kann man nur so kleinkariert sein um das nicht zu verstehen? Selbst im TV kommen "schlimmere Sprüche" und das sogar zur Sendezeit der Hauptnutzer von Buffed.de.... ca. 18- 19 Uhr! Nach dem Sandmann ist eh Ruhe im virtuellen Puff! ....einzig "Schnatterinchen" könnte mich noch, auf ihre Art, animieren...

Dem 13jährigem Ar***loch... der nichts zur Diskussion beibrachte, ausser Stänkern und dämliche Sprüche... den habt ihr schön in Ruhe gelassen... 
Vielen Dank, den Stänker soll der Blitz beim Scheissen treffen!


----------



## Dracun (9. Mai 2009)

so sehr ich dioch auch verstehe nur denke ich gibt das ne forenpause


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Mai 2009)

wenn dein thema geclosed wird eröffnest du gleich ein neues?? oO
das thema ist beendet, sieh es doch ein...


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (9. Mai 2009)

Das erste wurde wegen dem Namen geschlossen, den habe ich nun weggelassen!


----------



## Lillyan (9. Mai 2009)

Ich schrieb "Erklärung per PN" nicht "mach einen neuen ohne Namen auf". Letzte Chance.


----------

